# Frage zum Makros Code



## jokybordaux (2. Mai 2005)

hi! 
Ist es möglich, dass man einen bestehenden Makros Code knackt, damit man ihn ein bisschen verändert?

lg Tina


----------



## Julian Maicher (2. Mai 2005)

Um was für Makros geht es denn?


----------



## jokybordaux (2. Mai 2005)

Es geht um einen Code, der von einer Datenbank Daten ausliest und diese im Excel bearbeitet, wobei immer die Verbindung zu der Datenbank besteht. Außerdem wird mit diesem Programm kolladiert.
Ich weiß ehrlichgesagt leider nicht mehr über den Code, denn ich versuchen soll zu knacken. Meine Frage: Ist es prinzipiell möglich, einen MakrosCode zu knacken? 

lg tina


----------

